# Plumbers per state



## Down N Dirty (Mar 12, 2009)

So with all the new people (myself included), how about a thread to show how many of us are in each state and Canada. Seems like Florida is pretty dominant on here. Just quote and add your state.

Oklahoma-1


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

Alberta-Canada


----------



## cincy plumber (Jun 14, 2009)

cincinnati,ohio


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Sunny, lightning, rainy, warm sometimes hot, green,good water, happy, *******,transplant,dont speak English, ...Florida-1.....oh and cracker


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Virginia


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Oregon


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

FLorida #2


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Alabama


----------



## Va. Plumber (Dec 8, 2008)

Virginia #2


----------



## trick1 (Sep 18, 2008)

Connecticut


----------



## PaulW (Jul 31, 2008)

Florida


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

New Hampshire


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

Florida


----------



## evilcyrus (Apr 27, 2009)

Ontario Canada


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Down N Dirty said:


> So with all the new people (myself included), how about a thread to show how many of us are in each state and Canada. Seems like Florida is pretty dominant on here. Just quote and add your state.
> 
> Oklahoma-1


I'll catch things up. I think the OP wanted a running list. Quote my next message and add yourself or change the quanity in the quote if your state/province is already listed and so on.....


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Oklahoma - 1
Alberta, Canada - 1
Ohio - 1
Florida - 4
Virginia - 2
Oregon - 1
Alabama - 1
Connecticut - 1
New Hampshire - 1
Ontario, Canada - 1
Illinois - 1​


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

O-h-i-o 2


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

QUOTE this. Add yourself. 
Oklahoma - 1​
Alberta, Canada - 1
Ohio - 2
Florida - 4
Virginia - 2
Oregon - 1
Alabama - 1
Connecticut - 1
New Hampshire - 1
Ontario, Canada - 1​Illinois - 1


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

ILPlumber said:


> QUOTE this. Add yourself.
> Oklahoma - 1​
> Alberta, Canada - 1
> Ohio - 2
> ...


Put a star by the one you add too so we know where everyone is from?


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Southern California

(+Nevada +Utah)


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Oklahoma - 1​Alberta, Canada - 1
Ohio - 2
Florida - 4
Virginia - 2
Oregon - 1
Alabama - 1
Connecticut - 1
New Hampshire - 1
Ontario, Canada - 1​** Illinois - 2


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

SewerRatz said:


> Oklahoma - 1​
> Alberta, Canada - 1
> Ohio - 2
> Florida - 6*
> ...


 
hp from florida


----------



## tnoisaw (Jun 16, 2009)

Florida


----------



## NickTex (Jun 18, 2008)

_Oklahoma - 1​Alberta, Canada - 1
Ohio - 2
Florida - 6
Virginia - 2
Oregon - 1
Alabama - 1
Connecticut - 1
New Hampshire - 1
Ontario, Canada - 1​Illinois - 2
Texas - 1* (But I know there's more, c'mon guys.)
_


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

NickTex said:


> _Oklahoma - 1​Alberta, Canada - 1
> Ohio - 2
> Florida - 6
> Virginia - 2
> ...


Illinois, but I don't count.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Ky - 2 
Oh - 1


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Connecticut


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

indiana


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Northern CA


----------



## SPH (Nov 4, 2008)

BC, Canada


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

Taxachusetts er ummm Massachusetts


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

SewerRatz said:


> Oklahoma - 1​Alberta, Canada - 1
> Ohio - 2
> Florida - 4
> Virginia - 2
> ...


me from Land of Obama


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Virginia #3


----------



## Leakinator (Dec 2, 2008)

Another from VA


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

Missouri


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Nope. NH has me, unclog, and another I can't remember the name.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

Colorado 1


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

Wyoming,Utah


----------



## Hyper Piper (Nov 29, 2008)

Wisconsin, northern and southern.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Atlanta, GEORGIA USA , here we love ribs and pineapple upsidedown cake


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

*Plumbers Per State*

TEXAS *2 :thumbup:


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Virginia


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

alabama


----------



## eddiecalder (Jul 15, 2008)

BC Canada


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

Florida


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

ilplumber said:


> quote This. Add Yourself.
> oklahoma - 1​
> Alberta, Canada - 1
> ohio - 2
> ...


*texas-1*


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

What, really, 16 people? C,mon someone create a bar graph or something. I really think if you look at the cookies or dounuts or whatever it is a site remembers you'll see more Canadians than anything else.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

ILPlumber said:


> Oklahoma - 1
> Alberta, Canada - 1
> Ohio - 1
> Florida - 4
> ...


There Para1 I added you


----------



## IPLUMB (Jul 15, 2009)

Florida


----------



## Plumbdog (Jan 27, 2009)

ILPlumber said:


> Oklahoma - 1
> 
> Alberta, Canada - 1
> Ohio - 1
> ...


Maine- 1.


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

* Alabama --------------- 1
* Alaska
* Arizona
* Arkansas
* California-------------- 2
*Colorado --------------- 1 
* Connecticut------------ 1
* Delaware
* Florida----------------- 9
* Georgia---------------- 1
* Hawaii
* Idaho
* Illinois----------------- 4
* Indiana---------------- 1
* Iowa
* Kansas
* Kentucky-------------- 1
* Louisiana
* Maine------------------ 2
* Maryland
* Massachusetts-------- 1
* Michigan
* Minnesota
* Mississippi
* Missouri------------------ 2
* Montana
* Nebraska
* Nevada
* New Hampshire---------- 2
* New Jersey
* New Mexico
* New York
* North Carolina
* North Dakota
* Ohio----------------------- 3
* Oklahoma----------------- 1
* Oregon-------------------- 1
* Pennsylvania
* Rhode Island
* South Carolina
* South Dakota
* Tennessee
* Texas---------------------- 2
* Utah----------------------- 1
* Vermont
* Virginia------------------- 5
* Washington
* West Virginia
* Wisconsin---------------- 1
* Wyoming 

*Alberta, Canada---------- 1
*Ontario, Canada--------- 1 

*BC, Canada--------------- 2 



This is the Update as of 1:35pm eastern time 8/6/2009, figured I'll do something while I wait for a homeowner to get home for the 1pm appointment, yea I'm getting paid to do this:thumbup:


----------



## HandsomeMike (Feb 8, 2009)

missori, that makes 2


----------



## larry568 (Feb 19, 2009)

missouri
:whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## muck (Oct 10, 2008)

* Alabama --------------- 1
* Alaska
* Arizona
* Arkansas
* California-------------- 2
*Colorado --------------- 1 
* Connecticut------------ 1
* Delaware
* Florida----------------- 9
* Georgia---------------- 1
* Hawaii
* Idaho
* Illinois----------------- 4
* Indiana---------------- 1
* Iowa
* Kansas
* Kentucky-------------- 1
* Louisiana
* Maine------------------ 2
* Maryland
* Massachusetts-------- 2
* Michigan
* Minnesota
* Mississippi
* Missouri------------------ 2
* Montana
* Nebraska
* Nevada
* New Hampshire---------- 2
* New Jersey
* New Mexico
* New York
* North Carolina
* North Dakota
* Ohio----------------------- 3
* Oklahoma----------------- 1
* Oregon-------------------- 1
* Pennsylvania
* Rhode Island
* South Carolina
* South Dakota
* Tennessee
* Texas---------------------- 2
* Utah----------------------- 1
* Vermont
* Virginia------------------- 5
* Washington
* West Virginia
* Wisconsin---------------- 1
* Wyoming 

*Alberta, Canada---------- 1
*Ontario, Canada--------- 1 

*BC, Canada--------------- 2


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

* Alabama --------------- 1
* Alaska
* Arizona
* Arkansas
* California-------------- 2
*Colorado --------------- 1 
* Connecticut------------ 1
* Delaware
* Florida----------------- 10
* Georgia---------------- 1
* Hawaii
* Idaho
* Illinois----------------- 4
* Indiana---------------- 1
* Iowa
* Kansas
* Kentucky-------------- 1
* Louisiana
* Maine------------------ 2
* Maryland
* Massachusetts-------- 2
* Michigan
* Minnesota
* Mississippi
* Missouri------------------ 2
* Montana
* Nebraska
* Nevada
* New Hampshire---------- 2
* New Jersey
* New Mexico
* New York
* North Carolina
* North Dakota
* Ohio----------------------- 3
* Oklahoma----------------- 1
* Oregon-------------------- 1
* Pennsylvania
* Rhode Island
* South Carolina
* South Dakota
* Tennessee
* Texas---------------------- 2
* Utah----------------------- 1
* Vermont
* Virginia------------------- 5
* Washington
* West Virginia
* Wisconsin---------------- 1
* Wyoming 

*Alberta, Canada---------- 1
*Ontario, Canada--------- 1 

*BC, Canada--------------- 2


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Lots of places that need filling. Are those the places where all the work is and their just keeping quiet.


----------



## Kyle181 (Sep 5, 2008)

michigan here


----------



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> * Alabama --------------- 1
> * Alaska
> * Arizona
> * Arkansas
> ...


Illinois


----------



## cajun plumber (Dec 16, 2008)

Louisiana #1


----------



## hepco (Jul 29, 2008)

North Carolina #1


(southeastern North Carolina and north eastern South Carolina)


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

California Southern


----------



## albplumber1975 (Jun 20, 2009)

Ontario - Canada


----------



## rickmccarthy (Jul 20, 2009)

East Tn


----------

